# Kte's Wedding Progress Thread!



## Kte

*Background on me*

Well I decided I would start one of these last night, OH and I haven't set a date or anything but I keep having a few ideas of what I would like and so I can jott them down here so when its time to discuss and organise hopefully it will help!

It kind of feels odd to be doing this as I have been married before, I am concious that I could end up saying 'last time I did this' . . . etc which I feel is wrong in a way to say to my now OH; so here I can press out some thoughts before I speak to him without always having to refer to the past, I think there are a few little deamons I can sqwatt at the same time so that our happy day is just that *ours!* 

I met with the ex back in 1998, we got engaged at new year 98/99 but didn't actually get married until 2005. We were together 8 years in total, on our first anniversary he said to me he was 'bored' . . . we tried but things went downhill and in 2007 we separated. We were officially divorced in 2008.

The wedding had been a 1950's Americana event with a pink cadillac for the wedding car, rockabilly dress code etc.

*Background on me and OH*

OH and I met on the 18th March 2008 and so have been together for just over 3 years as I write this. He proposed to me on 14th Feb 2011 - a nice meal, some roses and a laptop with a picture of 5 engagement rigns to choose from! To be fair he didn't know my ring size and at the time neither did I; I would of said 'T' from the last time I had my fingers measured but turns out I am now a 'Q'. We have lived together for 3 years now, he moved in quite soon after our relationship started, we decided to NTNP in October 2008 and in October 2009 I gave birth to our little girl :cloud9: I have to admit, we have had a rocky patch or so in there to put it polietly but have worked through it all.

*The now*

I'm very excited but money is tight, I think most people have similar issues! I just want this day to be amazing but not becaue of decoration etc, they all help but I honestly don't have many fond memories of my actual wedding day last time, it was a good party but I felt that people would of had a good time regardless, I was like some random bride who had accidentally walked into a party! This is what I want to avoid, I don't want all eyes on me all of the time but I want it to be a wedding, not a party.


----------



## pink_bow

Good luck planning everything! x


----------



## Kte

Okay so here are a few thing I have thought about and think I would like, the more I have these images the more I realise I *am* bothered about what happens for our wedding.

Wedding Venue
As I am divorced we aren't sure if we can have a Church wedding and OH says he would only want a few people to marry him in a church and they are all dead so that's a tiny bit of a prob lol. Also, its going to cost more and previously I did have a church wedding but if we were to marry inone We may be able to but I have been thinking about possibly going to a venue called Spring Hall which is a registry office. It kind of odd as I have been there before when I used to run a Skateboarding event and I used to go to meetings with the local council in that very building before the departments changed around. Its a really nice building with a huge staircase, could be really pretty so I need to go and possible scope it out and see how it is now as it was a very elegant building inside but needed some tlc. 

Wedding Reception Venue
Undecided but a nice hotel-ish function room with room to dance.

Entrance music
I would love to walk down the isle to a certain song but it's bad as I don't know what it is called! Basically it's the entrance tune to what Metallica go on stage to and it makes OH's hairs stand on end, its not too long but long enought and I just think it would make a great song to enter with. OH and I both love Metallica, he is a huge fan and it was the topic that got us chatting back in 2008 so I also feel its linked and appropriate.

Bridesmaid
My daughter!


----------



## Lisa84

Hey hun i have heard of Spring hall. Why have i heard of Spring hall?? Is it in Halifax? xxx


----------



## Kte

Lisa84 said:


> Hey hun i have heard of Spring hall. Why have i heard of Spring hall?? Is it in Halifax? xxx

Yeah thats the one! x

https://story.theholdsworths.org.uk/pics/a_dwh_2002/dscf1595s.jpg

https://www.calderdale.gov.uk/advice/life-events/register-office/contact.html


----------



## Arlandria

Matalica song, is it Nothing Else Matters? Thats pretty much only one I know lol - Stalking btw!

Good Luck with the planning XX


----------



## Kte

Cassandra said:


> Matalica song, is it Nothing Else Matters? Thats pretty much only one I know lol - Stalking btw!
> 
> Good Luck with the planning XX

Thanks, yey a stalker! :haha: 


Its not actually a Metallica song (although Nothing Else Matter's is 'our song' lol ) I'm going to have to text OH as he knows! It's from a flim that Cliff loved so they play it now everytime the come out from backstage. They do do a version of it though but in my head I know what I want and can't check until I am home as I don't have speaker access at work!

EDIT: Found it! :haha:


> "Ecstasy Of Gold" which is from the Clint Eastwood film "The Good, The Bad And The ugly".


----------



## Arlandria

Kte said:


> Cassandra said:
> 
> 
> Matalica song, is it Nothing Else Matters? Thats pretty much only one I know lol - Stalking btw!
> 
> Good Luck with the planning XX
> 
> Thanks, yey a stalker! :haha:
> 
> 
> Its not actually a Metallica song (although Nothing Else Matter's is 'our song' lol ) I'm going to have to text OH as he knows! It's from a flim that Cliff loved so they play it now everytime the come out from backstage. They do do a version of it though but in my head I know what I want and can't check until I am home as I don't have speaker access at work!
> 
> EDIT: Found it! :haha:
> 
> 
> "Ecstasy Of Gold" which is from the Clint Eastwood film "The Good, The Bad And The ugly".Click to expand...Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

Is that the new registry office? I've heard that is really nice inside :) Are you from Halifax

We are getting married at holdsworth house which is really nice. Would be a really nice reception venue :) 
www.holdsworthhouse.co.uk


----------



## Kte

Lisa84 said:


> Is that the new registry office? I've heard that is really nice inside :) Are you from Halifax
> 
> We are getting married at holdsworth house which is really nice. Would be a really nice reception venue :)
> www.holdsworthhouse.co.uk

Yeah it is the new one :thumbup: I'm from Brighouse so quite nearby to Halifax :D.


----------



## Lisa84

I'm in Sowerby Bridge :) xx


----------



## Kte

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG62B_dHfDQ&feature=player_detailpage​


----------



## pink_bow

The venue looks gorgeous!

And there's quite a few of us West Yorkshire girls getting wed (im in Cornwall at moment but back to Leeds soon!) :thumbup:


----------



## Kte

Lisa84 said:


> Is that the new registry office? I've heard that is really nice inside :) Are you from Halifax
> 
> We are getting married at holdsworth house which is really nice. Would be a really nice reception venue :)
> www.holdsworthhouse.co.uk

Ooo I did glance at Holdsworth house before, it does look absolutely beautiful and was on my list. Your lucky to have it there :flower: xx


----------



## Kte

No futher wedding plans - saw so many weddings by chance at the weekend though, it was so nice, I finally had nice wedding thoughts again ( i did get a bit cynical after the divorce). I'm shocked, I am actually getting quite excited! We really need to set a date now lol :D


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: Yay for contemplating a date! That made it very real for us lol. Although I didn't have a set date in mind, I just knew I wanted our wedding to be in September, and basically whatever venue was free is what we took! 

Love your ideas, sound beautiful! :cloud9:


----------



## Kte

Thanks, love your avetar! :thumbup: 

Yeah well, I mentioned the wedding and OH was a bit, *umph*, like not really bothered on the idea's front. So I said to him he must of imagined at some point something about him getting married that he would like and he said yeah. Here I was thinking there was some progress and then he said . . . the honeymoon. :dohh: So, erm . . . yeah. :cry:


----------



## Tiff

:dohh: Men! 

Tbh, P wasn't really "excited" about it either. He really didn't have a clue when it came to all the stuff we had to do. In fact, I pretty much had said "yes" to our venue (after the first one we wanted ended up not being able to work) and he hadn't seen it yet! 

Is he just not a planner? Maybe if you call some places, get some firm numbers and dates available and then ask him which one he wants? Unless you have a set day in mind. We originally wanted the 23rd of September as our anniversary is the 22nd, and we thought that was neat. It wasn't available in the venue we chose, but the 10th was. Its kind of neat and I didn't even think about it until one of my friends pointed out that our anniversary will be 9-10-11. :haha:


----------



## Kte

I think my main worry is that he won't be excited on the day - if I could arrange it and know he would be happy then that would be perfect lol It sounds sad but I don't want to be lonely on my wedding day again, its my biggest fear this time. I want to feel special and that we can both be happy and share the moment together. My first Wedding day, everyone said it was a 'great do' and technically is was - except I was lonley, my friends all dissapeared outside but none included me, my OH hung out with his mates, who were supposed to be our mates but I just ended up walking all over trying to find people and so I just ended up going around and meeting and greeting all the guests by myself (family etc) and he just wasn't bothered, was too caught up in the party atmosphere. Which in a way is good, but I did not enjoy it at all. The food 10/10, venue 10/10 etc everything was fine except the groom! (well obviously now but even at the time lol).

I think I just want to feel settled in that, no matter how/where etc, he is happy becasue we are getting married and that is that. Not another excuse for a party and a holiday! Plus, it would be nice to hear it from him without being prompted!

I can't decided between April / May or September time. I would love October but my Sis got married in October and our LO was born on Halloween so don't want to add another date in. Plus so many birthdays October onwards lol I had the same kind of problem first time around too with the dates so I'm not 100% set on a day - that is a pretty cool date for you though 9-10-11!! Awsome!


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Aww hun, yes that would upset me as well!!! :( 

Maybe if you talk to him about your fears he'll know and will make sure not to let you feel lonely? That's just downright awful, you should be the star on your wedding day!!! Not the outsider!!! :hugs:


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: :hugs: April is a good month :winkwink:

Sorry your OH isn't being very helpful/excited, but reading wedding forums, you aren't alone :hugs:


----------



## Kte

Just thought I would mini update this, we have been engaged a year now. Still no plans, well plans for DIY and the house, not for weddings! But to be honest, I am quite happy for that at the moment!


----------



## Kte

Well still no wedding yet, OH thinks next year. I'm still just happy as we are, soon to be a 4!


----------

